
Testim – stable, self healing, end-to-end test automation via machine learning - kensoh
https://www.testim.io
======
kensoh
Just got to know this, I have not tried it personally. It looks to be
addressing a key pain point for test automation - the maintenance of existing
test set to stay relevant to changing interfaces / identifiers etc. The part I
really hate about test automation is the maintenance to always stay up to date
with changes in the underlying webapp.

